# What grinder?



## iMitchy (May 21, 2016)

Hi guys, looking for a new grinder between 150-200 second

hand, I've been looking at eureka mignons but I was just wondering if there is anything else I should be looking at. Cheers


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Mignon is well respected here & from what I understand grinds well, but can clump.

As a shameless plug I'm selling my Mazzer mini timer here: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?31920-Mazzer-Mini-Timer-Grinder-%A3200-ono


----------



## iMitchy (May 21, 2016)

No harm in that haha, Hastings is a bit too far for me and wouldn't want to get it posted :/


----------

